# SD Trip



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Im going to be going to be meeting some friends in SD the last week of march, but we dont really know what areas are good or where to go. Anyone have any ideas/advice or want to hook up for some hunting let me know, any advice is greatly appreciated since I have never been there for a spring hunt, only visited grandparents in Watertown many years ago.

Thanks


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

watch the reports and burn some gas and you will find birds


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Better bring a lot of cash for gas the way this warm winter is going. Might take some serious miles to find birds the last week of March if this mild weather continues. Birds might burn through the state fast.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya I plan on spending alot on gas for the trip. We will prob end up hunting small pockets of juvies and non breeders bringing up the tail end from what I have read, unless the weather turns ****ty and pushes them back or holds them there. It will be an interesting week that is for sure.


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

HardcoreSnow said:


> Im going to be going to be meeting some friends in SD the last week of march, but we dont really know what areas are good or where to go. Anyone have any ideas/advice or want to hook up for some hunting let me know, any advice is greatly appreciated since I have never been there for a spring hunt, only visited grandparents in Watertown many years ago.
> 
> Thanks


I am from watertown and the last few years we have found greater numbers heading west towards redfield and also south of desmit :beer:


----------



## JDuncan (Feb 11, 2011)

redfield is a good place to start...my guess the birds will be threw the state fast


----------

